# Wife sponsoring



## UKhope (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi, hoping some of you may have experienced this situation. Abu Dhabi Immigration have said my career is not one that allows me to sponsor my family. We are British and I have always been the main wage earner. Husband will look for work once we settle, but with two daughters, their happiness comes first. I read that personal visits to immigration to ask to sponsor may work, but I assume it's a long shot? I have read about visa runs, how do these work in practical terms? I am checking with my proposed employer, but assume if not a residency visa holder then not entitled to health insurance and annual ticket home. I also see that being allowed to sponsor the girls will cost me for the visa potentially every year? 

Be very grateful to learn from your experiences. We are trying to see if this could work for us, and want to make sure we factor in all emotional and financial items. 

Thanks!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If you can't sponsor your children, the main issue is going to be schooling as they require residency to attend. Everything else, unfortunately, is secondary. Sorry not to be the bearer of better news.


----------



## UKhope (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for that, beginning to realise this is going to be a slow process. Husband looking now as that may be easier way.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

UKhope said:


> Thanks for that, beginning to realise this is going to be a slow process. Husband looking now as that may be easier way.


Good luck. Hope things work out.


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

I was in EXACTLY the same situation.
Im the husband.
We were rejected twice for residency and finally with ALOT of swaying getting people from high places involved we finally got accepted. For a year only though.
Which means:
1) All fees were only paid for one year instead of two which is very costly.
2) Work is needed to be found within a year and started...Not easy!

Forget the visa run - it just wont work with a family - and the kids need IDs to get into school.

DO NOT LISTEN TO ANYONE AT THE COMPANY YOU WORK FOR THAT SAYS - DONT WORRY ITS EASY. Its not.

I wish you good luck. 

PS: Another option is to open a company here. Then the company will sponsor him...


----------



## UKhope (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi

Thanks for your honest reply. 

So, given the time again would you not have made the move?


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

Apart from lots of obstacles and issues in the first month yes we wiuld do it again.
We love it and so do the kids.
Tax free too!


----------



## cHARD101 (Apr 1, 2014)

Try to check with your company... if you are in a family status which means you can bring your family and have them sponsored under your company. But if your company had you as a single status then that would be a problem. Im not quite sure though but I know they would ask for your salary grade and stuff.... just my two cents.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

UKhope said:


> Hi, hoping some of you may have experienced this situation. Abu Dhabi Immigration have said my career is not one that allows me to sponsor my family. We are British and I have always been the main wage earner. Husband will look for work once we settle, but with two daughters, their happiness comes first. I read that personal visits to immigration to ask to sponsor may work, but I assume it's a long shot? I have read about visa runs, how do these work in practical terms? I am checking with my proposed employer, but assume if not a residency visa holder then not entitled to health insurance and annual ticket home. I also see that being allowed to sponsor the girls will cost me for the visa potentially every year?
> 
> Be very grateful to learn from your experiences. We are trying to see if this could work for us, and want to make sure we factor in all emotional and financial items.
> 
> Thanks!


only the likes of women teachers, engineers, doctors etc can sponsor spouse. then as you say you have probs with visa for dependants, and then no insurance etc.. to be in sch they need a visa. if you as a woman can sponsor then it will be yearly fee instead of 2/3 years but i doubt you will get it as they did do this for humantairan reasons no other.


----------

